# OK at almost fitty years old



## rlw

Is it too late to learn to play guitar? Nothing fancy just to play around the fire at deerlease or bay. What would the best place to start other than the guitar, on-line courses would be easier but are they effective?
Thanks.


----------



## Tortuga

I had the same 'urge' when I wuz about 60 or so.... Got my hands on a reasonably good guitar..went to a local guitar shop and signed up for a few lessons (very cheap) and actually took about 4 doses.. 

My problem was my left hand (I'm right handed) and pressing on the strings for an hour or so can really get painful. Was told that all would be well as my fingertips 'callused' up..OK, how long?..Mebbe a few months or so they told me ...


Still would like to give it a shot if anyone can come up with a faster way to get the calluses...or some softer strings..LOL...


Any music store around you can hook you up with a good teacher...Musicians are almost always broke (LOL) and are very glad to pick up a few bucks...Face to face lessons are mucho better than books or internet (at least for me)


I say go for it !!! I'm sittin' here right now staring at that Fender across the room...and starting to get the urge again...

Dang you ,anyways, RLW.,,,,,:biggrin:


----------



## RB II

Speakin of mangled up fangers, wonder if JQs ever got well. His looked like hamburger there for a while!!!


----------



## Tortuga

HydraSports said:


> Speakin of mangled up fangers, wonder if JQs ever got well. His looked like hamburger there for a while!!!


That same exact thought wuz going thru my mind too, HS.....:biggrin:

Hey, Randall !!!! How long did it take for yore fingers to callous up....and did they EVER heal ???? LOL


----------



## JOHNNY QUEST

It takes playin a little every day for a month or so. I just over did it and got blisters on top of blisters. I probally did it the fastest way tho... Rock till they bleed every day..:biggrin:


----------



## eesmike

I'm 45 and have been playing for 5 years. I love it! Bottom line, it's never too late. I picked up my chops from 3 great websites:

www.justinguitar.com - it's free
www.nextlevelguitar.com - about $30 a month.
www.guitarjamz.com - about $30 a month.

No excuses man, get yourself a guitar and get going!


----------



## Bruce J

I'm 55 and had never played until two years ago. I now play in a band and we've had our first two gigs already, so yes, it's entirely possible! I learned on line too, also using justinguitar.com and guitartricks.com primarily. If you really love the learning process as I did/do, then the practice is easy.

Everyone has to overcome the finger soreness at first. I think you'll find that you'll get past that stage pretty quickly if you keep at it. I also had to build up my left hand strength and flexibility, and that took some more time, but you'll get there if you really enjoy it.

Good luck, and have as much fun as possible.


----------



## SurfRunner

I am 50 and been playing for 5 years. Someone at work taught me about keys and how to play basic open chords. 

I learned a lot by watching and also reading online. I have also learned some stuff on youtube.

I think most important...keep it fun and interesting even if it "goes against the grain".

I began making my first song 2 weeks after I started by simply playing one string up and down the fretboard.


----------



## Redstalker

If you learn these 4 basic cords at first C, D and G major, and A minor you will build a basic foundation for most hand positionings. As you progress you can start on bar cords.
The number 1 thing that makes a budding guitarist quite is finger pain.


----------



## WVNative

I played some when I was younger and after loosing my wife to MS decided to pick the guitar back up after not playing for almost 25 years. I had to go through the finger dextarity stuff all over again and get my fingers callused back up but after a few months of playing every day it all came back. It was like starting over again. I use utube, justinguitar and playing with friends that play. If your fingers really bother you, you might try a classical guitar with nylon strings for a little while. The neck is wider but in general the strings are a little easier on your fingers. Also the better quality guitars are easier to fret that generally have a lower action. Another thing, most beginners over press the strings. Only press as hard as you need to to get the tone clean. I find that when I move from my acoustic to my Les Paul I over press the strings on the Les Paul for a while until I readjust. Go for it, life just starts at 50....There are tons of 3 chord songs out there and the more you play the more you will learn certain variations and emphasis on strings, pick accuracy etc. It's really a relaxing past time and I've found much enjoyment playing around a camp fire and everyone jumping in singing and having a good time. I'd love to take it to the next level and start playing regularly with some guys in a band.


----------



## J L Dunn

Tortuga said:


> I had the same 'urge' when I wuz about 60 or so.... Got my hands on a reasonably good guitar..went to a local guitar shop and signed up for a few lessons (very cheap) and actually took about 4 doses..
> 
> My problem was my left hand (I'm right handed) and pressing on the strings for an hour or so can really get painful. Was told that all would be well as my fingertips 'callused' up..OK, how long?..Mebbe a few months or so they told me ...
> 
> Still would like to give it a shot if anyone can come up with a faster way to get the calluses...or some softer strings..LOL...
> 
> Any music store around you can hook you up with a good teacher...Musicians are almost always broke (LOL) and are very glad to pick up a few bucks...Face to face lessons are mucho better than books or internet (at least for me)
> 
> I say go for it !!! I'm sittin' here right now staring at that Fender across the room...and starting to get the urge again...
> 
> Dang you ,anyways, RLW.,,,,,:biggrin:


Me Too! !

JLD


----------



## Gary

Age has nothing to do with it and the callouses will come soon enough. Learning to play guitar is *NOT easy *and takes awhile. Learn 3 chords and play 10 minutes a day if you feel like it. If your fingers hurt or your not in the mood to play, take a day or two off.


----------



## Jim Martin

No, it's not too late at all. "Not easy" is a subjective term that applies to each person in a different way. Playing guitar is not difficult; playing guitar at a professional level may be at some point, but to learn enough to play around the camp fire is not all that difficult. It only takes 3 notes to formulate a major chord, so you can play chords on a guitar with just one finger. In fact, you can play some dominate 7th chords with just one finger as well, though they may not technically be a full chord with 3 major tones and a flatted 7th, they will still work for a campfire song. Don't let anyone discourage you, as learning guitar at the level you have indicated, can be fun and easy and quite rewarding. My father didn't start playing until he was in his late 60's, well after he retired. He has a ton of fun and learns a little each day from both the internet and stuff I send him. Age is not a factor in learning to play the guitar. Having played multiple instruments professionally for well over 30 years, I can tell you that people learn at different paces. So just approach the guitar with an open mind and don't concern yourself with what someone else may have found difficult, because chances are you might not find those things difficult at all. You may find yourself at some point struggling with an issue that others found easy, don't allow that to discourage you either. 
Yes, on line courses can be effective, but a lot of that depends on what you expect to get out of it. The problem with on line courses is that they are typically generic in nature and may not appeal to what you actually want to learn. My suggestion to raw beginners is usually to find you a suitable one on one teacher for 30 minutes a week to get you started. He/she can customize the lessons to what you want to learn and move you towards your goals a little quicker. A good teacher can help you maximize your practice time and get the most out of your session without developing poor habits Once you get the basic fundamentals down and are ready to venture off into the world of musical exploration on your own, then you would probably benefit more from some of the generic on line courses. Remember, practice DOES NOT make perfect, perfect practice makes perfect.. God luck and have fun&#8230;..J


----------



## Gary

I'd listen to Jim Martin! Everybody is a little different, but his last sentence is rock solid across the board. :brew:


----------



## firedog4$

Don't try to choke the notes with your left hand. hold just enough pressure like you hold a live bird. You will learn grasshopper.


----------



## Brine Jake

FWIW
Agree it is not too late, but time is of the essence at this stage of life.
Agree an autodidact can find good instruction online, especially with all the relatively new video material. (I haven't really looked at beginning programs online.)
Suggest you take one or two beginning lessons* hands-on face-to-face to get the fundamentals, get corrective feedback, avoiding picking up bad habits^, map out a strategy based on your individual goals, save you time by rapid integrating theory, transposing, etc. Suggest find someone to check with face to face occasionally for all the above plus monitor your progress, answer questions, and play with a little. Once you have that going on, the online info is nearly endless.

It is much easier to get a good foundation in the beginning than it is to correct bad habits which will slow your progress later on. The more you learn, the more you will want to learn. Early discipline will pay off large.

*This does not have to be formal $30-60/hr instruction. Some friend you already know can probably do this with you. Ask around. If you take a lesson, either video or audio record it. You will have questions which will often be answered by reviewing the lesson. Find someone who is doing what you want to learn to do. If you really don't know anyone, and you don't want to get into regular paid lessons, go hang out for an hour or so in a music store on a Monday or Tuesday evening. Chances are, someone in there can see what you're doing, show you some stuff, pick a little with ya.
^There are a lot of little pointers that will save you time and aggravation early on. A teacher can respond to your individual needs. No matter how good it is, an online course might not do that as effectively. JMHO


----------



## Brine Jake

Gary said:


> I'd listen to Jim Martin! Everybody is a little different, ... :brew:


Heheh--yup--what he said. (I shoulda read that first.)


----------



## bearwhiz

I am 55 years old and have been asking myself for 20 years if it is too late to learn. 20 years wasted. I still have the urge. I don't know why I haven't done it.


----------



## Bruce J

Carpe diem....or just do it. You'll have a blast.


----------



## Charlie2

*Sore Fingers*

I have been playing the guitar for some 70 years and suffered the same pain until I got calluses which still remain on my fingertips. I still play some but with difficulty due to arthritis.

My solution was to take up the Dobro. It is played with a bar instead of your fingers and does make life easier.

Besides, some of those old beer drinkin', my baby left me, songs sound better with a Dobro or steel.

I have taught guitar to all ages; some at 50+ and they mostly did well.

So; get your a guitar and you can look like a guitar picker too. C2


----------



## Laguna Freak

*Just Do It!*

I thought about learning guitar for over 30 years then I won a beautiful Martin 16GT last May in a golf tournament and haven't stopped playing since. In 5 months I've learned all chords in the first 5 frets, been practicing Panatonic and C major scales, and can strum some pretty decent 1, 4, 5 chord sounds that seem like "Music". LOL! Heck, I'm even trying to learn Marcy Playground's "Sex and Candy". That is a pretty complicted tune but I'm loving the learning process.

Yes, the finger soreness, especially with steel strings, takes some getting used to. I gotta say, if my finger tips aren't a little sore, I just don't feeel like myself anymore.


----------



## Rawpower

*This guy doesn't think he's to old.*


----------



## poops

Tortuga said:


> I had the same 'urge' when I wuz about 60 or so.... Got my hands on a reasonably good guitar..went to a local guitar shop and signed up for a few lessons (very cheap) and actually took about 4 doses..
> 
> My problem was my left hand (I'm right handed) and pressing on the strings for an hour or so can really get painful. Was told that all would be well as my fingertips 'callused' up..OK, how long?..Mebbe a few months or so they told me ...
> 
> Still would like to give it a shot if anyone can come up with a faster way to get the calluses...or some softer strings..LOL...
> 
> Any music store around you can hook you up with a good teacher...Musicians are almost always broke (LOL) and are very glad to pick up a few bucks...Face to face lessons are mucho better than books or internet (at least for me)
> 
> I say go for it !!! I'm sittin' here right now staring at that Fender across the room...and starting to get the urge again...
> 
> Dang you ,anyways, RLW.,,,,,:biggrin:


Been playing for a long time, but didn't get really serious until about 10 years or so. In regards to the finger pain and fatigue there are a couple things you might try.

I started using Elixer Lites (polyweb) on my guitar, and I found I could play a heck of a longer with much less fatigue and pain. As far as the guitar, I was helping a friend look for a starter guitar to learn on and ran across the Zager EZ-Play Guitar, hand built in the USA by 60's artist Denny Zager. The friend bought the basic acoustic model and loved it. I tried it out and as far as ease of play and sound quality... it went neck to neck with my Takamine. Here's a link that you can follow to check them out...

http://www.zagerguitar.com/index.php?event=public.store.guitars.list

Go for it and enjoy!

poops


----------



## tx-fisherdude

Having big fat fingers like mine makes it hard. I think I need to get a classical guitar the string spacing is larger


----------



## Charlie2

*Guitar Learning*



tx-fisherdude said:


> Having big fat fingers like mine makes it hard. I think I need to get a classical guitar the string spacing is larger


The strings are normally made from Nylon also which makes life easier.

I have taught people with stubby fat fingers to play a guitar with an 'open' tuning.

It is tuned to make an open chord when strummed without fingers on the strings at all. You normally play barre chords, but can easily learn how to play by note.

As I mentioned before; a Dobro has 6 strings, tuned to an open chord and played with a steel bar. It makes some cool music. It is especially suited to those with Arthritis in their hand/fingers.

If you like loud music, you can easily amplify a Dobro or get yourself an Electric Steel Guitar JMHO C2


----------



## Cool Hand

Never to late.


----------



## Gary




----------



## DickyT

OK ready to start. I had a stroke a couple of years ago and my doctor has been recommending for a while that I get a guitar to help with improving the use of my left hand.
Acoustic or electric?
Wife won a Fender Mustang II amp in a raffle that is just sitting in a closet. Can someone please point me in which direction to start that will not break the bank and I will be happy with for a while? My gransdon has a Fender Modern Player Telecaster that he has never used that I could probably pick up really cheap. Anyone familiar with these? Any thoughts apperciated. Thanks. Toold

The above video has really inspired me !!!


----------



## Redstalker

rlw said:


> Is it too late to learn to play guitar? Nothing fancy just to play around the fire at deerlease or bay. What would the best place to start other than the guitar, on-line courses would be easier but are they effective?
> Thanks.


In my opinion youtube is the absolute best free resource to help you learn the basics. I personally use it if I have to learn a song really fast for a performance.


----------



## Redstalker

DickyT said:


> OK ready to start. I had a stroke a couple of years ago and my doctor has been recommending for a while that I get a guitar to help with improving the use of my left hand.
> Acoustic or electric?
> Wife won a Fender Mustang II amp in a raffle that is just sitting in a closet. Can someone please point me in which direction to start that will not break the bank and I will be happy with for a while? My gransdon has a Fender Modern Player Telecaster that he has never used that I could probably pick up really cheap. Anyone familiar with these? Any thoughts apperciated. Thanks. Toold
> 
> The above video has really inspired me !!!


I am in the Sugar Land area and if you would like some free pointers come see me. Both the mustang and the tele will serve you well.


----------



## BullyARed

If your heart still ticks, tick it with a tune for it to keep on ticking...


----------



## Bruce J

I hope this thread has inspired a few people to get busy. For those who were thinking about it, check back in and let us know what you've been doing.

I just turned 56 and had my third anniversary of playing guitar. We've had our band for one year now and just played our 8th gig, which was on top of Union Station at Minute Maid Park while the Astros were playing the Cards. That was very cool!

A couple weeks before that we played in the Philadelphia Convention Center in front of about 1500 people.

Never would have dreamed in a million years that it would have been possible - but it all just started with picking up a guitar and starting to learn a few chords, all by internet instruction.

it's not too late - let's hear some other reports!


----------



## Gary

DickyT said:


> OK ready to start. I had a stroke a couple of years ago and my doctor has been recommending for a while that I get a guitar to help with improving the use of my left hand.
> Acoustic or electric?
> Wife won a Fender Mustang II amp in a raffle that is just sitting in a closet. Can someone please point me in which direction to start that will not break the bank and I will be happy with for a while? My gransdon has a Fender Modern Player Telecaster that he has never used that I could probably pick up really cheap. Anyone familiar with these? Any thoughts apperciated. Thanks. Toold
> 
> The above video has really inspired me !!!


I have a Mustang1 which is the lower end version and is just fine for a beginner, or someone like me that easily could get evicted with a higher wattage amp.

As far as electric or acoustic, for a 8 year old with a short attention span and who likes all that noise, I would suggest an electric so they don't lose interest. For you, acoustic! You can pick it up anytime and not have to worry about all those knobs, settings, blah blah blah. And change the strings often. Flat strings sounds like ****.

Also for you new guys, stop looking at your left hand. Learn at least one chord, and concentrate on your right hand. Learn how to strum up and down hitting all the strings, or selected strings depending on the chord. The RIGHT hand is the key!

I messed this up a little, but it shows my point about the right hand. You can do just about anything with 3 simple chords if you work on your right hand.


----------



## gator

Go for it, you can always learn something new. I can't imagine not being able to play with my guitar. It's worth it.


----------



## Gary

I'm on the west side of Houston if anybody want's to do some picking. I'm not very good, but I'm a good teacher on the basics. And have an extra rig in case someone doesn't own one yet.

You buy the beer. 

:cheers:


----------



## bearwhiz

I'm in Katy and have always wanted to lern the guitar since I was a kid. Now I'm 56 and am also wondering if it is too late. I have the desire but I dont know about the patience.


----------



## Gary

bearwhiz said:


> I'm in Katy and have always wanted to lern the guitar since I was a kid. Now I'm 56 and am also wondering if it is too late. I have the desire but I dont know about the patience.


I'll teach you the basics as long as our hours are close. I crash early usually around 8.


----------



## BullyARed

bearwhiz said:


> I'm in Katy and have always wanted to lern the guitar since I was a kid. Now I'm 56 and am also wondering if it is too late. I have the desire but I dont know about the patience.


Same here. I am like you, just start learning. Practice 20-30 minutes a day, not 1-2hrs a week, and it will do.


----------



## Trouthunter

rlw, get a guitar and stop by the house when you're in town. We'll drink a few beers and play some tunes.

TH


----------

